# Trump speaking LIVE right now in AZ



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In case you hadn't found the stream, here's the link I'm viewing: 




He's on a tear, and it's great!
He already said that Sheriff Joe will "be just fine", but won't be announcing it formally tonight.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've never heard a President speak like this! It's incredible. He talks like a normal guy, not 'speech speak'.

"MS-13 are animals. We put them the hell in jail." What a show.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"You have a hell of a Governor." When was the last time you heard a POTUS use that term? I love it!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He never makes you feel like you're listening to an elitist.
He's a braggart and often the loudest guy in the room, but when somebody can actually achieve something promised against all "popular" odds, why not proclaim and celebrate it?

A very good rally.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He ripped McCain a new one. Not by name, but everyone knew.

Great speech.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Did it get recorded somewhere, I missed it, now they are interviewing some dummy that is from Cali, running against Waters.

*Rancher*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Did it get recorded somewhere, I missed it, now they are interviewing some dummy that is from Cali, running against Waters.
> 
> *Rancher*


It's on youtube. It's titled "Live" but the speech is recorded in the second half.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I watched most of it on Fox.

*Rancher*


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What we witnessed with that speech tonight, I believe will be the end of the presidential press conference for the Trump administration. He may still do them occasionally. But I think he now realizes that he cannot use the MSM to carry his message. He must talk directly to the American people to get his message out accurately. I expect a lot more of these in the near future as well as more Tweets.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> What we witnessed with that speech tonight, I believe will be the end of the presidential press conference for the Trump administration. He may still do them occasionally. But I think he now realizes that he cannot use the MSM to carry his message. He must talk directly to the American people to get his message out accurately. I expect a lot more of these in the near future as well as more Tweets.


You could be right.
Paragraph after paragraph, he laid out the words he gave over the last week, and line after line he pointed out that his words were not reported.
He continued to hammer home the point that the MSM is only going to take bits and pieces out of context that they can re-contextualize to suit their own ends.
It's absurd that it takes this kind of effort to actually get his message out, but if that's what it takes, I'm all for more.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I still think pressure could be put on the networks via withholding broadcast licensing. They are required by law to act in the public interest. Just the rumor that a network is having trouble renewing could cause advertisers to flee. Hit 'em where it hurts, their bottom lines.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you've never done it before - when Prez Trump gets rolling and starts to tear the Fake News a new a-hole - flip over to CNN or MSNBC - watch them throw on a commercial or some talking head - last nite FOX got a huge push and that must have boiled some nuggets ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I know I'm a foreigner and my thoughts on this are irrelevant but I LIKE HIM, so much charisma and he's inspiring!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you've never done it before - when Prez Trump gets rolling and starts to tear the Fake News a new a-hole - flip over to CNN or MSNBC - watch them throw on a commercial or some talking head - last nite FOX got a huge push and that must have boiled some nuggets ...


Did you catch the speech?
There were two times where he pointed out that the red lights on the cameras were all turning off, lol.
All the people would turn and look, and start chanting "CNN sucks!"
It was hilarious.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Kauboy At points in the speech when the crowd was chanting or cheering, did you see how Trump bathed in the adulation, raising his chin and resembling somewhat Il Duce in the 30's? Just a weird observation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Kauboy At points in the speech when the crowd was chanting or cheering, did you see how Trump bathed in the adulation, raising his chin and resembling somewhat Il Duce in the 30's? Just a weird observation.
> 
> View attachment 52513


I did. I laughed every time.
I like when he drops some line, knows it will lead to solid minutes of applause, so he takes some time to wander the stage while it continues. He's there for the people, not for himself, so he lets them celebrate to their heart's content, and then returns to his message.
Unlike his predecessor who wanted people to quiet down so he could finish *his* speech at *his* event.
The difference is stark, and welcomed.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a liberal coworker from Venezuela. He says he heard the same thing in Venezuela and look where it's at. 
Since I couldn't argue that statement. I looked at him and said there's a big difference in the U.S. There's a whole bunch of people like myself who would never accept any president over 8 years in office. No matter how great of a job we think he's doing.
Like many others my oath to support and defend the constitution was for life. Whether we knew it at the time or not.
He didn't have anything for that.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

deserth3 said:


> I have a liberal coworker from Venezuela. He says he heard the same thing in Venezuela and look where it's at.


Every time this tactic is used, and I mean EVERY SINGLE TIME, you have to demand specifics.
When they start rattling off what they think are parallels, it becomes obvious that they are looking for similarities where none exist.
Their perspective is skewed to such a degree that they cannot "un-see" what they wish to see.

Get to specifics, and you'll find that it's a simple matter to dismantle their argument piece by piece.


----------

